# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Filmi i fshehur ne Windows XP

## Nolird

Se pari shkojme 

Start -> Run -> telnet - enter 

pastaj paraqitet dritarja  dhe shkruajm shkronjen  *o*

pastaj paraqitet nje text me *to* dhe shkruajm *towel.blinkenlights.nl* 

dhe presim 1 minute dhe fillon filmi Star Wars por krejt nje version ndryshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artson

*Se mos ne fund te filmit na mbetet hero PC-ja, more*

----------


## Nolird

hehheheh jo jo Artson 

une filmin se kam pa deri ne fund por besoj se nuk i ndodh asgje PC  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## agent_android

Vertet interesant. Hej Nolird, po ti nga e dije kete?

----------


## KUSi

interesant  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

> Se pari shkojme 
> 
> Start -> Run -> telnet - enter 
> 
> pastaj paraqitet dritarja  dhe shkruajm shkronjen  *o*
> 
> pastaj paraqitet nje text me *to* dhe shkruajm *towel.blinkenlights.nl* 
> 
> dhe presim 1 minute dhe fillon filmi Star Wars por krejt nje version ndryshe


Nuk eshte ne Win XP, por eshte i 'fshehur' ne internet ai film! Provo ndale rrjetin e internetit dhe shiko do te hap apo jo!

----------


## Davius

Ja se cka te nxjerr kur mundohesh te futesh neper ato 'filmat' e tu, pa lidhje te internetit. Nxjerr dicka shume normale!



Lexo ate te rrethuar me te kuqe, dhe e kupton!

----------


## Bledari

hahahaha e lezecme

----------


## Sirius

> Se pari shkojme 
> 
> Start -> Run -> telnet - enter 
> 
> pastaj paraqitet dritarja  dhe shkruajm shkronjen  *o*
> 
> pastaj paraqitet nje text me *to* dhe shkruajm *towel.blinkenlights.nl* 
> 
> dhe presim 1 minute dhe fillon filmi Star Wars por krejt nje version ndryshe



Ha ha ha vet fjala telnet tregon se nuk ka t'boj me shfletim t'windowsit.

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe pse pa internet nuk ben , por gjithsesi ide interesante  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nolird

po ashtu eshte pa internet nuk mund ta shikojsh 
por sidoqofte filmi ishte shume i mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## OO7

Filmi qenka Hata fare, spo kam durim ta shof deri ne fund, a vritet ai Alieni femer ?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Dhe un  e pash filmin ,  te pakten nuk donte shum qe te "shkarkohej".

----------

